# Historic Camera Shop Burned in Riot



## Lonnie1212 (Jun 1, 2020)

Central Camera in Chicago has been ruthlessly torched by demonstrators.  I was thinking about photographing demonstrations in or around Springfield.  Then if my camera were damaged, I could send it to Central Camera for repair.  Now the store has been destroyed by water and fire.   Attached is a link.   

Thank you, 

Lonnie

Iconic Central Camera Destroyed by Fire During Looting in Chicago


----------



## tirediron (Jun 1, 2020)

What a shame!  Even more tragic that likely absolutely nothing of consequence will happen to those responsible.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 3, 2020)

The owner's attitude in the video was so unexpected; not stoic, but almost cavalier, almost "enthusiastic" if that's possible.


----------



## Ysarex (Jun 4, 2020)

I visited Central Camera numerous times over the years. It was a most wonderous place. Very sorry to see it burned.

However, good for Don Flesch. He said the right thing: “_Although this is a tough time for the store, it doesn’t compare to the loss of George Floyd’s life and the countless other Black lives lost. We stand with the African American community in solidarity._” Under the circumstances, as long as no one is hurt, it's not inappropriate for some burning to be taking place right now. I only wish it had been a police car.

I guess I'm going to catch h*ll for that but I have mixed feelings about this. I live in one of the cities where the police each year kill more black men than the national homicide rate. We had looting and burning here the past week including in my neighborhood. During the burning in Minneapolis last week someone held up a sign that said, "Do you hear us now?" Well if some burning is what it's going to take then I say so be it.

I teach college age students in of all places Ferguson MO. More than half my students are black. I get to spend time with young black men; Michael, Trevon, Donny, Roosevelt, Devon -- all from my class this past semester. They're great guys and none of them deserve to be murdered because they're black men. Every one of them has been harassed by the police. No one is exempt. No one gets a pass. You don't have to commit a crime to qualify -- being black qualifies. They all live with the fear that for a burned out tail light in their mother's 12 year old car they can be next. This has to stop. And if I have to chose between seeing one of their names headlining next week's Post Dispatch SHOT BY THE POLICE versus torching the Quickie Mart, hand me the matches. What's it going to take?

You can argue that the property destruction isn't helpful for the cause and only results in backlash, I mean whitelash. The protesting must be peaceful, oh and only during approved hours, oh and only on the south sidewalk, oh and you can't block the street, oh and you have to stay behind the barricade. Regrettably, the protest has to be felt to be heard. I'm sorry for Central Camera -- hope they get a police car next.

Joe


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 4, 2020)

The looters and criminals  are scum bags causing so much damage and hurting others that have nothing to do with George Floyd  and its a dishonor to his death, they don't care about his death it's just an excuse to act out. The real protesters we had here in CT did block  the 95 highway but it was peaceful and when the State Police had taking a knee and prayed with them the started to clear from the roads. These others are not part of the protesters even Mr George Floyd's Brother has spoken out for these people to stop the Violence. Throwing a brick at a police horse or thru another place of business or burning it down is unacceptable.


----------



## crf8 (Jun 4, 2020)

Ysarex said:


> I visited Central Camera numerous times over the years. It was a most wonderous place. Very sorry to see it burned.
> 
> However, good for Don Flesch. He said the right thing: “_Although this is a tough time for the store, it doesn’t compare to the loss of George Floyd’s life and the countless other Black lives lost. We stand with the African American community in solidarity._” Under the circumstances, as long as no one is hurt, it's not inappropriate for some burning to be taking place right now. I only wish it had been a police car.
> 
> ...







Your statistics are not true, see study attached 





FB.me/CRFinTN  Facebook 
www.flickr.com/crf8/


----------



## limr (Jun 4, 2020)

Okay, not only is this thread improperly posted in the Meetups forum, but we've also strayed into territory that needs to be limited to the Subscribers' Forum.

Sorry, shutting it down.


----------

